# Ludwigia sedioides



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

anyone ever attempt to keep this species? From what I can gather, it just goes straight to the top and then makes a mosaic leaf array right?
I'm wondering what this would be like in a 75, if the diameter of the floating array would take up too much of the tank.

If its relatively small in size, I might consider using it as a floater in a 10 gallon and make it an open top tank. I just think it looks really pretty, and the red it can get makes it I think the only red floater that is not red root floater lol

Any comments would be cool


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

I've wondered about this species before as well. Sorry I have no answers for you though but hope to learn from your question.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

I have an answer. It can grow as a floating plant. It's tall and its leaves will float above water like mosaics. Can grow in low light. In high light it can even flower. Try it. Its very beautiful and rewarding!:3


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Where can I get them in the states though? And how big does it get? do any of its leafs stay under water, or do they all float up?

If possible, I really want to try this in my 10 gallon, I think it would look weird in my 75 since you wouldn't be able to see the top ever.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

HybridHerp said:


> Where can I get them in the states though? And how big does it get? do any of its leafs stay under water, or do they all float up?
> 
> If possible, I really want to try this in my 10 gallon, I think it would look weird in my 75 since you wouldn't be able to see the top ever.


They can get quite big. If you want it as submerged you must not let the top of the plant reaching the water surface. You can buy it in places where they sell pond plants. It is not common in aquaria but very common used in ponds. I like its leaves floating because they look like mosaics! :3
Hope this helps.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

This plant wouldn't do well in an aquarium because it needs intense lighting even beyond what most tanks have over them. And it gets too big for a 10gal for sure. I have seen it for sale on Aquariumplants.com. Here is a link:

http://www.aquariumplants.com/LUDWIGIA_SEDIOIDES_Ludwigia_sedioides_p/sur009.htm


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I think I'll skip out on this for now then, but I guess if I ever had an ultimate planted tank that was like, several hundred gallons and rocking metal halides I'd attempt it

Thanks guys


----------



## Tcal01 (Apr 23, 2012)

wow i didnt even know that the mosaic plant was part of the ludwigia genus


----------

